# Shoes!



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

I ride platform pedals 90% of the time and prefer it over clipless. I'm looking for light shoes that I can use for riding and hike-a-biking (multi-day self supported backcountry trips). I have been using the old olive/black/white 661 hi-top dually shoes. They work great but are quite heavy and too wide around the ankles that I catch them on the seatstays all the time. They are also getting worn from 4 years of abuse. I have some Vans skate shoes that are very light but horrible for walking on slippery stuff and the soles aren't really grippy or durable. I've tried regular hikers and x trainers but they have too much of an arch.

Bike-specific platform shoes are also very geeky looking. The 661 was marginally acceptable as far as aesthetics are concerned. They seem to be getting uglier as the years go by. Skate shoes are also ugly IMO. I don't dig the low bulky look and fat tongue among other things. I would get a 5-10 high impact but the new style is just hideous IMHO with the bright white logo on black. They are also on the heavy side.

Anyone using some other non-bike shoe as a platform shoe? I saw a unicyclist before with a high top olive green Merrell shoe with what seemed like a lightweight canvas or suede upper. It had a minimal arch, minimalist look (unlike all the other Merrells) and looked like what I wanted. basically, they looked like chuck taylors on steroids with more ankle support and a rubber toe guard for protection. I didn't ask where he got them from as I assumed I'd find them on the website. Obviously I didn't. 

Anyone wearing a non-mtb shoe that they like for mtbing?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Colombia hiking boots work for me when I'm hiking the local ridge trail but pushing the bike up the hill to ride down. For strictly shuttle/dirt jump days I use 661filter shoes, but those always have cleats in them. Still work well with platforms even with the cleats.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Adidas Berm shoes are my favorite right now. http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH302G00-Adidas+Berm+Shoe+08.aspx


----------



## whattree? (Nov 2, 2005)

I rock an Adidas metreum,but they either stopped making them,or they're super hard to find.They are going to be hard to beat.I'd love to try the "berms".I also had a pair of shimano mp's.They were comfortable,but it seemed like my toes were always catching roots and rocks during out of the saddle climbing.5.10's are supposed to be great,at least that's what everyone seems to think.It's tough to find a good bike shoe,that's great for hiking and walking,and building in also.I wear DVS shoes for everyday wear,and street riding they could be what your looking for.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Indoor soccer shoes like the ones adidas makes. Light, comfy, kind of normal looking, and flat soles with simple tread patterns.


----------



## TXPhisher (Oct 30, 2006)

The 5-10's really aren't that bad looking once you get them dirty, and the grip/comfort is unbeatable. They are bright in flash photographs though. I would be curious about some of the other "climbing rubber compound" shoes that you can find in hiking/camping supply catalogues.


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

I ride platforms, and before I started wearing Shimano SH-MP56 shoes (which I'm very happy with), I used to ride in a pair of Camper Pelotas.










They're not really athletic shoes, they're pretty much casual/fashion shoes. Not cheap, either. They're handmade in Spain and run close to $150 a pair. They're my usual everyday shoe, and I think I'm on my 5th pair. I rode in one of my older pairs that were already a little beat up. They're not too heavy and pretty durable - all leather uppers and rubber soles which grip pedals pretty well and still have good traction on pavement and dirt. The looks are kind of an acquired taste for some, but I'll tell you what, ladies love these shoes. I get compliments on them all the time, always from women 

I agree with you about skate shoes, I like the soles on some of them, like the Nike 6.0's, but honestly I felt like a teenager when I tried them on, and I don't like the fat tongues on skate shoes.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

my my, rich you are...
nike dunks should be ok. though i've used nothing but skate shoes, the feel solid, even with my shitty 5050xx pedals...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I know you said you're not a fan of the 5.10's, but there is no better shoe for riding platforms, imo. 

Cheers,
EB


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> I know you said you're not a fan of the 5.10's, but there is no better shoe for riding platforms, imo.
> 
> Cheers,
> EB


I agree with that 100% and might actually get one eventually. It's probably overkill for bikepacking though where I only want to carry one pair (the one I'm wearing) but will be doing a lot of walking around camp, lounging, etc. (see orig post). All the other suggestions don't look bad at all but I want some ankle support as well.


----------



## Riavyn (Jan 6, 2008)

Do shoes like 5.10s acually make a difference in grip on flats than normal shoes? Can you walk around normally in 5.10s? I might get a pair when i need a new pair of shoes...

sorry for derailing the thread a bit, but i figured it was better than making a new thread...


----------



## SpencerMS (Feb 19, 2008)

check these out.they are for clipless pedals but the cleat is tucked in so you can walk around \. i love these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Adidas-El-Moro-Cycling-Shoes_W0QQitemZ110227683209QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> my my, rich you are...


 i wish that was the case! i'm single and i don't really drink, smoke or have any other expensive habits or vices, and i don't blow money on useless gadgets, so i figure i have a little bit of expendable income to go towards things like decent shoes, clothes, and nice restaurants! unfortunately, living beside NYC makes it all too easy to dump money on those things.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

I really like my 5 10s, but another pair I'm looking at for this season are the Nike Insurgent and 6.0's...they come in tons of color combos, seem to be a good after ride shoe and look pretty good IMO.

https://www.vitalbmx.com/images/photos/10254/normal_Nike-Air_Insurgent.jpg

https://www.southerndownhill.com/reviews/clothes/nike-6.0-air-morgan-shoes.html


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

Ya know, 5.10 does make shoes other than the platform specific ones. Check out their approach shoes. I had my Chaco sandals resoled w/ 5.10 rubber and I can attest they make a huge, very noticeable difference for hiking and clambering around. One of the very few upgrades of any kind at all that have made such a fabulous difference.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

impact 2's........


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

golivar said:


> i wish that was the case! i'm single and i don't really drink, smoke or have any other expensive habits or vices, and i don't blow money on useless gadgets, so i figure i have a little bit of expendable income to go towards things like decent shoes, clothes, and nice restaurants! unfortunately, living beside NYC makes it all too easy to dump money on those things.


well at least you're dumping money on making your lifestyle better, enjoy it!


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

TXPhisher said:


> The 5-10's really aren't that bad looking once you get them dirty, and the grip/comfort is unbeatable. They are bright in flash photographs though. I would be curious about some of the other "climbing rubber compound" shoes that you can find in hiking/camping supply catalogues.


I have the original Impacts (not the Impact 2) and they're mostly black--no reflective logoing.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Skate shoes... or vans off the wall's, said it before and i'll say it again
Skate shoes have non-slip and excelent traction patterns
vans off the wall's are light, the sole pattern goes extremely well with the pedal's pins, and the are cool as hell lol

Luigi


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree Luigi. I ride with DC skate shoes, vans, vision street wear, ES. Whatever my casual shoes are, mostly skate shoes. I tried riding in some new balance running/xc shoes and it way sucked.


----------



## BigPerm (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm probably WAY late on this thread but hopefully someone will read it.

I am super anal about my shoes and like to ride flats. I was riding with vans for a while and it was ok, but my wife bought some Shimano MP56 BMX Shoes on Nashbar for me as a gift. They were only $35 and I love them. I can't imagine a better shoe. I never have issues with grip, the top has a hard protective cover that really helps keep mud from getting through your laces, and they are really comfortable. For anyone looking for a great shoe, but can't swing the money for the 5.10s I would highly recommend these.:thumbsup:


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*Why not just go pick up some skate shoes*

or whatever "feels" good to you for hiking and riding and not care what they look like (after all when you are out riding, who is looking at your shoes?)


----------



## gmcnichol (Feb 3, 2008)

I just got myself a pair of Adidas berms and so far they are working out great! I'm still new to riding though so i don't have a lot of experience with different shoes. The berms breath very well and never feel like I'm going to slip off the pedal and they look awesome (unlike the 5.10s but im sure most 5.10 people are too good to worry about looks ) !


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

BigPerm said:


> I'm probably WAY late on this thread but hopefully someone will read it.
> 
> I am super anal about my shoes and like to ride flats. I was riding with vans for a while and it was ok, but my wife bought some Shimano MP56 BMX Shoes on Nashbar for me as a gift. They were only $35 and I love them. I can't imagine a better shoe. I never have issues with grip, the top has a hard protective cover that really helps keep mud from getting through your laces, and they are really comfortable. For anyone looking for a great shoe, but can't swing the money for the 5.10s I would highly recommend these.:thumbsup:


thanks, will def check it out, my orchids were slipping all over the place today...
so bad that i landed on my ass...

:madman: :madman: :madman:

510 soon, but if those are that cheap, its def worth a try...


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

not all skate shoes are puffy and bulky, just keep your eye out for a good low profile pair. It almost seems like skate shoes are slimming down more and more


----------

